

Wall St. Ruins Facebook - lwhi
http://www.salon.com/2012/05/23/wall_st_ruins_facebook/singleton/

======
gawker
There's hardly ever any market where you can get perfect information. If the
retail investors weren't so bought up by the hype of Facebook, they wouldn't
be screwed over. Greedy retailers got screwed.

